# Clowns everone hates them so why do they exist?



## elforcelf (Aug 18, 2005)

Clowns,everone hates them so why do they exist?


----------



## The Traveler (Aug 18, 2005)

Son, not everyone hates clowns. Some folks loathe them, and you have to respect that distinction.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 18, 2005)

Ya know, clowns really don't bother me at all. 

<shrugs>


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 18, 2005)

I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

If clowns did not exist, it would be necessary for Man to invent them.


----------



## The Traveler (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> If clowns did not exist, it would be necessary for Man to invent them.



God created Man, and Man created Clowns. It was about at that point that God wondered if this little experiment was turning out to His liking.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Aug 18, 2005)

_WE ALL FLOAT DOWN HERE!_​


----------



## caudor (Aug 18, 2005)

A world without clowns would be like a smile with a missing tooth.    

Now all the evil clowns in your area will be descending upon you in the dark of night.  Others are lining up their reservations.

You my friend, are doomed


----------



## RedWick (Aug 18, 2005)

Non-creepy looking clowns are alright.  I don't get them, but...eh, whatever.

Creepy clowns are the spawn of Satan!  I still can't watch that one scene in Poltergeist...


----------



## caudor (Aug 18, 2005)

RedWick said:
			
		

> Creepy clowns are the spawn of Satan!  I still can't watch that one scene in Poltergeist...




Jeez RedWick, you better not leave that closet door open tonight


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 18, 2005)

I spent several years being a clown for birthday parties, parades and other shows.  It was great.  One thing I have found is that folks have strong opinions about clowns, either loving them or hating them.  I think they're great.

Simple prejudice can be ended with a little education.  Clowns are necessary as they have historically been the ones to point out the humor in the behavior of the powerful and powerless.  Humor helps folks survive the rigors of life and clowns, in their various guises, have been the ones to help them.  Most people don't mind the types of 'clowns' that are comic actors, because they wear little makeup but they are clowns nonetheless.  This site is one that tries to improve the way folks view clowns by improving the clowns along with how they are perceived.

You might find this historical background interesting and enlightening.


----------



## Maldur (Aug 18, 2005)

I dont get it, how are clowns hated?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 18, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I dont get it, how are clowns hated?



Clown phobia is pretty common. The painted smiles, the forced cheery demeanors, the unending lust for blood... it all adds up.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's because clowns make you think of the times when they take off the mask and the laughing stops...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's because clowns make you think of the times when they take off the mask and the laughing stops...




And the killing begins!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> And the killing begins!



 *enter dramatic music here*


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 18, 2005)

This thread reminds me of the time I was in New Orleans and this drunk homeless guy was dressed up in a makeshift clown suit begging for money. Children would be like "ooo a clown" and then people would get a whiff of him.


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the links, Templetroll, interesting stuff. 

And I'm glad I am at work and not at home while reading this thread. Blue Kryponite's post would have freaked out my wife. She doesn't have a problem with clowns in general, but if one looks the slightest bit off all I have to do is whisper "Pennywise" and gets the creeps. And don't let a stray balloon float by her!


----------



## Algolei (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm amazed this thread is about clowns and not about mimes.  I'm sure we could all agree on the mimes.



			
				Mystery Man said:
			
		

> This thread reminds me of the time I was in New Orleans and this drunk homeless guy was dressed up in a makeshift clown suit begging for money. Children would be like "ooo a clown" and then people would get a whiff of him.



Hey, I've never been to New Orleans!


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 18, 2005)

_"No, Diane, everybody loves a clown. Everybody *hates* a mime!"_ - Sam Malone, *Cheers*


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 18, 2005)

Clowns vs Mimes.

I prefer the clowns.

They make cute little squeek toy noises when your 6 year old cousin gets scarred and punches them in the groin.  Twice. (Just like daddy taught her to do if anyone tried to grab her).

(Really.  Wham, right in the groin as he was bending over to make her a balloon animal.  Must have got a Nat 20, cause she dropped him faster than demon wielding a holy avenger.  These days, you'd think 'cup' would be standard part of a clown suit).

Mimes just start spurting profanities.  Mute my rear.  One good kick in the groin and they're like "You son bleep bleeping son of a bleep.  Oh my bleeping bleep.  Third bleeping time bleep today.  I'll never have bleeping little bleeping mime bleeping children now."  So, remember to kick mimes in the groin so they can't reproduce.  Together, we can eradicate the mime menace.

Is Michael Jackson the overlord of the Mimes now?  The one mime allowed to speak?


----------



## the Jester (Aug 18, 2005)

I like clowns, especially psychopatchic ones.

However, the one clown I've ever personally known was a goddamn thief who ripped off both myself and a house full of my friends!!


----------



## kolvar (Aug 18, 2005)

funny thing, and I allways thought it was only pratchett and me. But strange enough, lots of children (my included) like both (mimes and clowns). 
Strange thing with mimes for me (as a non-native-speaker), was, that I knew the word MIME-type (important for emails) before I knew the "artist" and for some time wondered what that was doing on the street.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 18, 2005)

i just saw The Devil's Rejects last night.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Aug 18, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I dont get it, how are clowns hated?




Coulrophobia



			
				JoeBlank said:
			
		

> And I'm glad I am at work and not at home while reading this thread. Blue Kryponite's post would have freaked out my wife.




I guess that proves that even Blue Kryptonite can be dangerous to non-bizarros. .


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 18, 2005)

elforcelf said:
			
		

> Clowns,everone hates them so why do they exist?



I don't hate clowns if they exist to entertain the children.

But I do hate street mimes.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Aug 18, 2005)

The only good clown is a dead clown.

And don't even get me started on undead clowns


----------



## was (Aug 18, 2005)

Don't like them or hate them.


----------



## elforcelf (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh,I DO NOT FEAR,I GOT LOTS OF EVIL CLOWN TRAPS ALL AROUND.


----------



## reveal (Aug 19, 2005)

If a tree falls in the forest and hits a mime....... does anyone care?


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 19, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links, Templetroll, interesting stuff.
> 
> And I'm glad I am at work and not at home while reading this thread. Blue Kryponite's post would have freaked out my wife. She doesn't have a problem with clowns in general, but if one looks the slightest bit off all I have to do is whisper "Pennywise" and gets the creeps. And don't let a stray balloon float by her!





You're welcome!  I've had that happen with helium-filled balloons, btw.  Came home from a party with a balloon, left it loose in the living room and in the morning it had floated down the hall and into our bedroom.  It was freaky waking up with 'something moving' above the bed when your vision hasn't quite cleared up.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 19, 2005)

Oingo Boingo said:
			
		

> The clowns of death are marching on their hideous parade
> Their glaring eyes are filled with hate, but I am not afraid
> Their painted faces cracked with age, their makeup old and worn
> With tattered wings and toothy grins to amplify their scorn
> ...


----------



## ElvishBard (Aug 19, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> If a tree falls in the forest and hits a mime....... does anyone care?




That depends on the loot the mime had before death   .


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 19, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Clowns vs Mimes.
> 
> I prefer the clowns.
> 
> ...




As a dad I appreciate the advice because that is what I told my daughter to do.  

While being a clown I made a point to not get _that _ part of me within punching distance of a kid.  the worst I ever encountered was a _parent _ who told their kid to "stomp on the clown's foot".  I smiled and stepped over next to the parent to hand the kid a balloon, at arms distance.  I mention to the father that the big clown shoes cost about $300 and if they were damaged I'd gladly take him to small claims court.   the creepy clown mystique worked to my advantage that day, I guess, because the guy kept his kid under control after that.      Maybe he didn't like jokes about lawsuits from guys with big red noses. 

Oh, if the clown is good they keep moving, never let themselves get surrounded by kids.  If you do there is just one kid that will try to snatch whatever the clown has to give away and that usually ends up with a ripped clown outfit and no one needs that!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Aug 19, 2005)

For balance: A good clown.


----------



## caudor (Aug 19, 2005)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> The only good clown is a dead clown.




Hey, now wait a minute!  Oh well, if you happen to see particularly gnarled clown creeping outside your window, don't worry...he's already dead.  You'll be glad to know he's now a 'good' clown.


----------



## Asian-American (Aug 20, 2005)

clowns exist because there are lots of nerds in the world who like to pay for clowns, hahaha


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 20, 2005)

Asian-American said:
			
		

> clowns exist because there are lots of nerds in the world who like to pay for clowns, hahaha



You mean to tell me there are lots of nerds in the world with a clown fetish???

Must be an Asian thing outside of the Philippines.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 21, 2005)

I am down with the clowns; I got mad clown love. 

Oh yeah, there's nothin' like the Dark Carnival!

Not to mention, clowns- carnivals- freak shows- they would make a great group of villains.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 21, 2005)

The wisdom of Johnny the Homocidal Maniac has taught me that clowns exist because people need fear. There needs to be something we can look at and say "that's not right." If clowns didn't exist, we'd all have clowns deep inside of us waiting to get out. I'd rather have it be in a convinient target than inside of myself.


----------



## the black knight (Aug 21, 2005)

Clowns suck. I hate them all.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 21, 2005)

My wife likes clowns.
So does my 11 month old daughter, for that matter (on TV, at least). 

"...so Jojo, what did you learn today?"

Personally, ever since seeing Poltergeist, I can't stand clowns.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 21, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "...so Jojo, what did you learn today?"




How dare you invoke the name of the vile one? (I'm a father of 3 and have nothing but festering hatred of that abomination!)


----------



## caudor (Aug 21, 2005)

the black knight said:
			
		

> Clowns suck. I hate them all.




Be sure to peek under that bed before you pull up the covers tonight.  I'm sure would not want to see a pasty white face staring back up at you.  But alas, your fate is sealed.


----------



## elforcelf (Aug 21, 2005)

Their is a great book for the The First and True World of Darkness of a EVIL circus. Forgot the title and being 2:53  A:M AND I got only 3 hours of sleep. I am not going to look for it.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2005)

Everybody loves Krusty! 





Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> The wisdom of Johnny the Homocidal Maniac has taught me that clowns exist because people need fear. There needs to be something we can look at and say "that's not right." If clowns didn't exist, we'd all have clowns deep inside of us waiting to get out. I'd rather have it be in a convinient target than inside of myself.





[clown pickup line] Do you have a little clown in side you? Would you like to? [/clown pickup line]


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 21, 2005)

Except with clows, that means you'll actually have about 26 of them wedged inside you. They can fit in cars like SARDINES, man!


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 21, 2005)

_*Clowns to the left of me!
Jokers to the right!
Here I am* _ - Bob Dylan, _Stuck In The Middle With You_


----------



## the black knight (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Everybody loves Krusty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I stand corrected. I hate most clowns.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 22, 2005)

I think the reason people don't hate Krusty is because aside from the demented psycho makeup, he's more of a poor-man's Johnny Carson gone wrong than he is the traditional "clown." I do have to say that his sideshow dudes are pretty scary.


----------



## reveal (Aug 22, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I think the reason people don't hate Krusty is because aside from the demented psycho makeup, he's more of a poor-man's Johnny Carson gone wrong than he is the traditional "clown." I do have to say that his sideshow dudes are pretty scary.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 22, 2005)

especially the psychotic one voiced by Kelsey Grammar.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 22, 2005)

Gee, I dunno; Sideshow Bob does some good work with rakes.


----------



## JamesDJarvis (Aug 22, 2005)

Plenty of folks like clowns, I don't likeor dislike them myself.  Those annoying mimes have got to go however, sure the population of mimes is lower today then it was in 1981 but they are still out there somewhere silently stalking city goers (well it sure better be silently or they'd just be annoying clowns then wouldn't they?).


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 22, 2005)

JamesDJarvis said:
			
		

> Plenty of folks like clowns, I don't likeor dislike them myself.  Those annoying mimes have got to go however, sure the population of mimes is lower today then it was in 1981 but they are still out there somewhere silently stalking city goers (well it sure better be silently or they'd just be annoying clowns then wouldn't they?).



Is it true that mimes are originated in France?


----------



## caudor (Aug 23, 2005)

Mimes?  Mimes!  We don't need no stinking mimes!


----------



## caudor (Aug 23, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Is it true that mimes are originated in France?




Well, the art of pantomime really started in Rome and gradually evolved.  In France, pantomime blanche (introduction of the white face paint) came about in the 17th century.

It continued to evolve in France until the mid 20th century; Paris become the place to be for mimes.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 23, 2005)

caudor said:
			
		

> It continued to evolve in France until the mid 20th century; Paris become the place to be for mimes.



Sighs. France and their annoying mimes and their arrogant chefs.


----------



## Gorilla726 (Aug 23, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> _WE ALL FLOAT DOWN HERE!_​




Ha ha! Beautiful! (Great flick, by the way. I'm in the middle of the book at the moment.)

I myself, love clowns. I wanted to be one when I grew up when I was younger. I know that some people are actually afraid of clowns, but unfortunatly (at least in my area -- mostly middle and high schools, colleges not so much) it's become popular and cute to be afraid of clowns. So it's hard to tell who has a problem with them for real until you dress up like one on Halloween and really invade peoples comfort zones (please keep in mind that I mean just standing really close to them. Not... touching awkwardly. Anyone would be afraid of a molester clown...). That was a fun day. Made a lot of people lose the right to say "I'm scared of clowns! Aaaahh!".

Gorilla


----------

